# Digitale Spiegelreflex-Kameras sollen billiger werden



## Transmitter (2. Juni 2003)

hi!

habt ihr das heute bei heise gelesen:
Digitale Spiegelreflex-Kameras sollen billiger werden
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/nij-01.06.03-000/

hört sich doch klasse an, oder?

was sagt ihr dazu?

und meint ihr, da wird auch eine mit wechselobjektiven von den 2200€ runter kommen mit den neuen preisen?

so eine hätte ich nämlich gerne, aber der preis ist recht happig, wenn man damit kein geld verdient.


----------



## goela (3. Juni 2003)

Schön wäre es! Warten wir mal ab! Ob die Preise dann in erschwingliche Regionen für "nicht Verdiener" fallen, wage ich allerdings zu Zweifeln!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (3. Juni 2003)

Mich würden die Dinger schon reizen, sind eben nicht meine Preisklasse. Da knips ich mit meiner A40 weiter


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

In dem Artikel ist die Rede vom neuen Olympus-System für digitale SLR's.. Wer weiß ob sich das überhaupt durchsetzten wird und wie lange es noch dauert bis es wirklich kommt. Außerdem muß man neue Objektive anschaffen und kann keine alten verwenden usw usw..

Aber man liest trotzdem immer wieder, daß aktuelle DigiSLR's im Laufe des Jahres sehr viel billiger werden 

Die Canon D60 kostet neu im Moment 1700€ und die Canon 10D 1800€, das ist doch schon gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------

